# very very very dark green bud......



## killersmoke

i called my dude up and told him i needed a half and he said iight he on his way....when he got to my house we started talkin and he handed me the sack and i put it right in my pocket cuz i dont gotta worrie bout the wieght bein off cuz its never been but when he left i cracked a shell and was bouta roll a blunt when i grabbed the weed outa my pocket it didnt look like weed at all at first....then i looked and it was just rly rly rly dark green so i started thinkin he just ina bad spot with sum bad green it happens....then when i went to wiegh it it only wieghed 10 grams,i called him up and asked him what was up wit the skimpy dirt weed and he said he knew i would call him just to smoke a bowl....so i figured it was dirt weed and i rolled a blunt and faced it.i dont remember anything after that lol i dont even think i called him bak,it wasnt laced or nuthin it was just some odd *** strain i guess and i never seen it b4 but it dont matter cuz i got soooooooooo stooooooooooned it wasnt funny.

ne1 seen this kinda green? it almost looked black in the baggie it was so dark but it was indeed weed and not laced


----------



## DLtoker

Most times I come across smoke that is dark in color is the commercial outdoor bud.  Different parts of the country (Have you seen the family guy movie? ) have different things so who can know for sure...


----------



## killersmoke

thanks a bunch


----------



## Dewayne

Yup, i do tend see dark green as outdoor cultivated, or either dirt weed. Outdoor cultivated weed can have a great kick if grown properly etc. It's awesome. Some of the best wed i've had was outdoors.

Now the other dark weed usually tends to be the worse weed. But when you get some dank mellow yellow color with THC crystals and hairs bustin out everywhere, you've hit the money. Last night a friend called me up to smoke out of his ice catcher with him. He had some fire i must say. I definately recognized this marijuana, smells like fruit loops, light green, and that look. Definately krippy! pretty decent weed.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## killersmoke

yea this wasnt no dirt and didnt have crystals like most good green,it was just darg green bud that got me stoned lol


----------



## Dewayne

hehe. My friend that's not a frequent smoker at all, maybe once a month, bought some weed. it was one of those small little nick bag looking things. It was pretty packed full and he payed 15 for it. I was like ehh. i wouldn't have paid 15 for it. And i take the bud out of the little baggy and it comes out to be about 3 grams. Which i was like okay standard price then that's fine.

I got to smoking this bud with him, 2 hits and he said he couldn't smoke more. I took 5 hits and i was baked. It was really great weed. I have to say that he did great. Regs price and he got some chronic :hubba: Weed can be decieving sometimes!

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## killersmoke

yea...ive actually seen an all white bud,not like white rhino either...the whole bud was white it looked like sum1 wet it and rolled it in coke cuz it was pure white i forget what is was called but i seen it and i payed 380per oz


----------

